# 9n 12v and electronic ignition conversion



## Meatball (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been looking at the kits and since my 9n is strictly a work tractor and not a show piece I am thinking of converting it to 12 volt with electronic ignition. I was just wondering if anyone else here has done this? Also what kind of time are we talking about to change it over and any hints or tips. 

Thanks,
Meatball


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Meatball!

I did this same conversion on my 1941 Case SC several years ago. I bought a kit that included most of the needed part from this company. Genesee Products - Electronic Ignition for Agricultural and Industrial Equipment 

I bought the delco 12v alternator from a local parts store. I think it was $35 new and installed the electronic ignition. As I recall I had a harder time getting the alternator to work than the EI. It has been several years and it still works great. 

The old girl was has been sitting outside all winter and I think I only started it once all winter. A few days ago I went out and she fired right up. It never did that with the old points system.


----------

